# Chicken and Wild Rice Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

6 lbs chicken breast with out the skin
1 cup of water
1/2 cup sherry
1/2 tsp curry powder
1/2 cup celery sliced
1 onion sliced
1 12 oz box long grain rice
1 12 oz box wild rice
1 cup of sour cream
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 lb sliced mushrooms sauted in butter

Combine chicken, water, sherry, curry powder, celery, salt, and onion in large saucepan. Simmer 1 hour or until chicken is cooked through. Cool chicken and shred. Drain liquid to use in step 2. Prepare rice according to package directions using broth from step 1 and water for liquid. Combine chicken, rice, and remaining ingredients. Place in 9x12 casserole or divide into two. Bake 1 hour at 350 degs.


----------

